# C644 Tyre Pressure



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

I have a C644 (2000) based on the Mercedes 312D chassis. Can anyone enlighten me as to what the correct tyre pressures should be. At present I am running at 65psi all round on 225/70R15C/112-10R tyres.
Hovis:?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tyre pressure*

Hi

If you are using Michelin tyres, you could do worse than call Michelin on 01782 402000 and ask for the technical department. The man there will want to know your axle weights and the info from your tyre.

Regards

Russell


----------



## 106124 (Jul 26, 2007)

*Tyres*

Hello, I have an Autocruise Starquest,fitted with Michelin XC tyres. I was told by the dealer that all four should have 70 psi.. The sticker inside the cab door,said something very different so I contacted Autocruise technical department, and they said 65psi rear and 59psi front. The tyres actually say,80psi so,as a newcomer I find this all very confusing. However,having re-checked with the dealer,they insist that 70 psi is correct for my motorhome!?
I believe my vehicle requires some new tyres as the walls are not looking particularly healthy,and whilst looking for tyre suppliers,came across a report on the web about Conti Vanco tyres. It appears that they have come out top in a German tyre review. Has anyone got experience of these please?


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

Conti Vanco - no experience of these but ater a blowout on a suspect set I was advised by our local type specailast to fit Kleber - they are an offshot of Michelin and he reckoned them to be the "bees knees" we will see. He recommended 65psi all round
Hovis :roll:


----------



## 106124 (Jul 26, 2007)

*Tyres*

Thank you for reply Hovis. and the information Your misfortune is a major concern for me,as I don't think you can put a too high price on safety.
Have a look at the web page for the Conti Vanco (camper) tyre review. It came under, www.motorcaravanning.com/vehicles/tyre test.Quite interesting.
The only site I have found them on so far is, tyre shopper 0800 731 0133.


----------

